# Pork Chops that fall Off the bone.



## DarkSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

hey guys, its me again and its another question about slow cooking. 
i have some 1-inch tick bone pork chops and since its a bit of a bad weather im not gonna bbq them. i was searching the net and found a recipe (i don't think i can paste links yet) which tells to flour each side and brown for 7mins each side and then simer in water and gravy powder for 45-1hr and says in brackets > the longer the better. now im gonna give it a try, but since im using a gas cooker i had a hard time trying to control tempreture (every time i put the lid on even on low heat water still boils instead of simmers) 

somebody can get me to the right direction how to exacly keep the water simmering instead of boiling ? any tips and tricks?  will it hurt if the lid is not on the frying pan? (never understood the lid thing other then for the water not to dry out)


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd brown for no more than 4 minutes per side, if that.
Then put them in a 300 degree oven in an oven safe pan with lid
instead of trying to simmer them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2009)

DarkSmoke the dish you describe is what I would call "smothered" pork chops...or maybe pork chop fricassee..The meat is browned, and then braised in a gravy (brown) until very tender...delicious over rice, smashed potatoes, biscuits etc...Sometimes keeping the liquid to a simmer and not a low boil can be an issue on a gas/electric stove...Maybe changing the pan (instead of a skillet) would help...adding more liquid (gravy) may help a bit. ~~~ Sometimes I take a stove grate off of one eye, and stack it on top of another...this raises the pot higher above the flame..If you try this be careful that you have a stable platform..you don't want hot pork chops and gravy in your lap! They also make heat diffusers Click Here for an Example that helps with stove top cooking (braising) .... Then, as already mentioned you could investigate the "In oven" braising method. Both methods will work for your recipe. HTH

Good Luck and Have Fun!


----------



## DarkSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for the replies so far, 2days ago i tried to ask about braising the chicken legs in the oven but instead of a pot in a dish covered with foil but i was told the the chicken would break. about pork chops,  on which tempreture should i set it for low tempreture braising? possibly at a temp that wouldn't hurt to leave them alot in the oven ? i heard about the heat diffusers wich i heard are good alot for gas stove tops , are they any good?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't do oven braises...I only braise on the stove top, so maybe some one with more experience with the oven method will chime in on temperatures...I also don't own one of the diffusers, but it is my belief that they work.....

Enjoy!


----------



## DarkSmoke (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks!!  about stove top braising, is there a limit how much to leave food braising on low temp ?


----------



## texherp (Dec 17, 2009)

My friend from Wisconsin makes this awsome braised pork chop recipe that uses a can of cream of mushroom soup and a little clove, allspice and bay leaves for flavor. She also adds sauteed onions and mushrooms. 

If I were you, I would get me one of those diffusers or a cast iron skillet or griddle to put under the pot. It's more important if you only got light-weight pots and pans because smothered porkchops can really scorch on the bottom. 

There is a limit to how long you can leave something braising because eventually it'll just turn to mush.


----------



## limitles (Dec 17, 2009)

Try an electric skillet. Simmer is great for this dish. at least an hour!


----------

